# KDE RC6 ist da!!

## Dimitri

Na dann wir warten auf die ebuilds *g*

Dim

----------

## devilz

Ist schon bekannt wann es die ebuilds geben wird ?

----------

## viz

Ebuilds sollten wohl in Kuerze vorhanden sein.

----------

## slyzer

Jo is seit Mittag drin. Hier die Meldung ausm IRC:

 *Quote:*   

> <hannes_> kde-3.1rc6 committed, now i'll search some food. bbl

 

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm,

er sagt *rc6 ist masked. Aber ich finde nichts in der package.mask??

Dim

----------

## wahuu

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

in die /etc/make.conf und es geht. *bg* mit der genannten option musst du aber aufpassen weil du damit ebuilds mit experimentellem charakter ins system reinkriegst ..

wahuu <><

----------

## Dimitri

Experimentell? Das ist mein zweiter Vorname *g*

Danke

Dim

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also ich hab die kdelibs, kdebase, kdeutils, kdemultimedia und kdenetwork. Soweit hat sich Oberflächlich nicht viel geändert. Beim starten waren meine Einstellungen für kdm wieder auf default Werte gesetzt. Im Konqueror werden Links wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt automatisch markiert (mit dem gestricheltem Kästchen) und in Formularen folgt der Cursor ebenfalls der Maus. (Wechselt also das Eingabefeld) Dann gabs noch einige kleine Änderungen im Kontrollcentrum, aber soweit ich gesehen hab nichts weltbewegendes.

Die grossen Änderungen liegen wohl vor allem im Bereich der geschlossenen Sicherheitslücken in den KIO Slaves als auf Änderungen in der GUI. 

Der RC6 ist vor allem beim starten subjektiv gesehen vielleicht noch ein bischen schneller. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. 

Ansonsten keine Probleme und läuft wie auch schon der RC5 sehr stabil.

Dim

----------

## Bushmann

Verwendet ihr wirklich KDE?

Ich habs 'ne weile probiert, aber es ist eigentlich nur langsam und kann nichts was andere WMs nicht können.

Ok es sieht schön aus, aber das wars dann. Oder wie seht ihr das?

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm ich find nicht das es langsam ist. Und KDE ist ja kein WM. Es ist eine Desktopumgebung. 

Auf älteren Rechner (P2) ist KDE schon etwas langsam das stimmt. Allerdings mit der neuen glibc und dem 3.2 Compiler ist es um einiges schneller geworden.

Und es sieht auch mehr als nur schön aus. Kann auch eine Menge. Wie gesagt ist kein WM (der WM von KDE heisst kwin)

Dim

----------

## Robert K.

Hi,

Weiß jemand, wann denn ein Ebuild für kde-i18n-de erscheint ?

Grüße

Robert

----------

## Dimitri

das gibts doch schon lange.

emerge -s kde-i18n-de

dim

----------

## Robert K.

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> das gibts doch schon lange.
> 
> emerge -s kde-i18n-de
> 
> dim

 

Hi,

Ich meinte natürlich für kde 3.1RC6.

Grüße

Robert

----------

## Dimitri

Du kannst den für RC5 verwenden. Keinerlei Probleme. Und neue Optionen etc. die man zusätzlich übersetzen müsste sind mir bisher eigentlich noch nicht untergekommen.

Dim

----------

## Robert K.

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Du kannst den für RC5 verwenden. Keinerlei Probleme. Und neue Optionen etc. die man zusätzlich übersetzen müsste sind mir bisher eigentlich noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Dim

 

Hi,

Danke, hat funktioniert. Endlich sind alle Optionen / Menüeinträge wieder am richtigen Platz ...

Grüße

Robert

----------

